# T Sportline Aspen Charged Overland Edition Model Y



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Looking to be adventurous - check this out!








Tesla Model Y Overland / Off-Road Wheel & Tire Package - Aspen Charged


Tesla Model Y Overland / Off-Road Wheel & Tire Packages are available with Tesla Model Y 18" Tesla Aftermarket Wheels for Overlanding, Camping, and Offroading. Each Wheel and Tire Package inclues Tesla Offroad or All Terrain Tires with 18" Tesla Aftermarket Wheels by T Sportline.




tsportline.com


----------



## Switchback1 (3 mo ago)

Love the wheel and tire set up


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Switchback1 said:


> Love the wheel and tire set up


Thanks! We agree, this has been a fun project - we have more in the works for it too!


----------

